# Victoria State Sponsorship - Status



## Arrow (Oct 11, 2010)

Our migration agent applied for Victoria state sponsorship a week back and got case ID 2 days later. Can someone please tell me how we can check the status of our application since we don't have the login in details and out agent is not wiling to share it with us 
Thank you


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Arrow said:


> Our migration agent applied for Victoria state sponsorship a week back and got case ID 2 days later. Can someone please tell me how we can check the status of our application since we don't have the login in details and out agent is not wiling to share it with us
> Thank you



Arrow,

Your Application Status should show you "Received".
After that I also don't know.....
For more than a week now, it's been Received status for me.

Btw, for which skill have you applied? I have applied for the skill which is not their preference list.


----------



## Arrow (Oct 11, 2010)

harshal said:


> Arrow,
> 
> Your Application Status should show you "Received".
> After that I also don't know.....
> ...


When I click on TRACK link in their official website, it is asking for login details which I don't have so, no idea about our application status 
Did you hire an agent or submitted the application by yourself? Can you tell me how to check the status.
I have applied for 261313 - Software Engineer


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

why wont he share the details with you? Our agent gave us the details the moment he got them..


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Arrow said:


> When I click on TRACK link in their official website, it is asking for login details which I don't have so, no idea about our application status
> Did you hire an agent or submitted the application by yourself? Can you tell me how to check the status.
> I have applied for 261313 - Software Engineer


Arrow,

I did it on my own.
I am always against the agents.
Most of the times I have seen that agents know as much u know....or less.....not more than that..... And applying for Visa is not a rocket science.

Anyways, you will require Login credentials for checking your status online.

You have applied for S/W Eng. But is your skill in their preferred list?


----------



## kimoloop (Nov 17, 2010)

*hi,

i submitted my application form to Victoria as developer programmer a week ago and my status is: received.
*


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

kimoloop said:


> *hi,
> 
> i submitted my application form to Victoria as developer programmer a week ago and my status is: received.
> *



Hey Kimoloop,

Dev Programmer is an occupation. Which is your skill?
Mine is Datawarehousing.


----------



## kimoloop (Nov 17, 2010)

harshal said:


> Hey Kimoloop,
> 
> Dev Programmer is an occupation. Which is your skill?
> Mine is Datawarehousing.


*on the occupation list its developer programmer on the Specializations column its 
• C++/C#/C

here is a part of the full table:*

ANZSCO Code Occupation Specialisations / Considerations
Information and Communications Technology Professionals
261111 ICT Business Analyst
261112 Systems Analyst
261311 Analyst Programmer
261312 Developer Programmer
261313 Software Engineer
261314 Software Tester
261399 Software & Applications
Programmers NEC


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

kimoloop said:


> *on the occupation list its developer programmer on the Specializations column its
> • C++/C#/C
> 
> here is a part of the full table:*
> ...


Kimoloop,

That's great. At least your Specialization is in their preferred list. My occupation is 261311 Analyst Programmer but my specialization is not in their preferred list.


----------



## kimoloop (Nov 17, 2010)

harshal said:


> Kimoloop,
> 
> That's great. At least your Specialization is in their preferred list. My occupation is 261311 Analyst Programmer but my specialization is not in their preferred list.


*harshal,

did you got your ACS assessment? what is ur result?

i did not got mine, still waiting from 29-10-2010

status in process*


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

kimoloop said:


> *harshal,
> 
> did you got your ACS assessment? what is ur result?
> 
> ...


Kimoloop,
I got it mine in June.
It was +ve. I got Analyst Programmer (2231-17).


----------



## Arrow (Oct 11, 2010)

harshal said:


> Arrow,
> 
> I did it on my own.
> I am always against the agents.
> ...


We had to hire an agent because of my hectic schedule. Its good that you are saving money by doing it your self. Yes, my skill is in their preferred list - Java, J2EE
I'll ask our agent for the Login credentials once again. Thank you for your help


----------



## Arrow (Oct 11, 2010)

Anjali, did your agent give you only the case ID or did he give his Login credentials also. Do you think there could be any security reason behind our agents reluctance


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

the login id for your case should be given to u, yes he did give it for acs & diac. there was none other for us


----------



## coolboard (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello,

I also applied with an agent and he said that his account in Victoria's migration website had the information of all his clients that applied for sponsorship. He said that he could give me his login/password, but I didn't want access to his client's information.

Probably your agent didn't give you his login credentials for the same reason


----------



## Arrow (Oct 11, 2010)

coolboard said:


> Hello,
> 
> I also applied with an agent and he said that his account in Victoria's migration website had the information of all his clients that applied for sponsorship. He said that he could give me his login/password, but I didn't want access to his client's information.
> 
> Probably your agent didn't give you his login credentials for the same reason



I think that might be the reason. Thank you Coolboard.


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

harshal said:


> Kimoloop,
> 
> That's great. At least your Specialization is in their preferred list. My occupation is 261311 Analyst Programmer but my specialization is not in their preferred list.


hi! 

how can i see about my occupation (Network Security) available in VIC preferred list. Please clear my confusion

Thx


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

nadeemzonline said:


> hi!
> 
> how can i see about my occupation (Network Security) available in VIC preferred list. Please clear my confusion
> 
> Thx


Its clear now that my occupation is includded in their prefered list.

Thanks,


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

hi,

my application status is "received"

when it will change?


----------



## Maheshd00001 (Jan 10, 2010)

we are all waiting for it era7, no one knows, except Vic Gov, I believe.


----------



## samaraweera (May 21, 2010)

I got my Victorian sponsorship so I know how hard it is to wait without any reply . But you have to get used to it. Normally they dont reply to your messages and most of the time replies are also standard replies. 

But the good thing is they will definitely ask you if they need any document. So you have to wait patiently and check mail every hour


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

samaraweera said:


> I got my Victorian sponsorship so I know how hard it is to wait without any reply . But you have to get used to it. Normally they dont reply to your messages and most of the time replies are also standard replies.
> 
> But the good thing is they will definitely ask you if they need any document. So you have to wait patiently and check mail every hour



Hi Samaraweera,

Congrats!!.
when did u apply for SS? When did u receive it?
For which skill you applied?


----------



## samaraweera (May 21, 2010)

hi harshal

I have applied in May and my application was halted in June and recommenced in November. I got it on 10th November 
I have applied under ASCO J2EE specialist and reassessed ANZCO under Software Engineer. They have granted the SS under Software Engineer


----------



## kimoloop (Nov 17, 2010)

samaraweera said:


> I got my Victorian sponsorship so I know how hard it is to wait without any reply . But you have to get used to it. Normally they dont reply to your messages and most of the time replies are also standard replies.
> 
> But the good thing is they will definitely ask you if they need any document. So you have to wait patiently and check mail every hour


Congratulation, how did it take you from sending ur application from until geeting the sponsorship?
could u please send us your time-line?


----------



## Maheshd00001 (Jan 10, 2010)

samaraweera said:


> I got my Victorian sponsorship so I know how hard it is to wait without any reply . But you have to get used to it. Normally they dont reply to your messages and most of the time replies are also standard replies.
> 
> But the good thing is they will definitely ask you if they need any document. So you have to wait patiently and check mail every hour


Congratulation mate !!lane:


----------



## samaraweera (May 21, 2010)

Frankly speaking time line is not that big. I have applied and uploaded all the docs in May. Then was checking the status everyday but nothing changed.
Then they have stopped processing on June and my application was removed from online site (liveinvictoria) and no replies came to mails i have send.

So I have basically lost my hope with SS and looking to apply 175. And on 8/11 they send another mail requesting my ACS letter and I have send the reasses docs and on 10/11 they have granted the SS


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

samaraweera said:


> Frankly speaking time line is not that big. I have applied and uploaded all the docs in May. Then was checking the status everyday but nothing changed.
> Then they have stopped processing on June and my application was removed from online site (liveinvictoria) and no replies came to mails i have send.
> 
> So I have basically lost my hope with SS and looking to apply 175. And on 8/11 they send another mail requesting my ACS letter and I have send the reasses docs and on 10/11 they have granted the SS


All the best for the 176 App.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

samaraweera said:


> Frankly speaking time line is not that big. I have applied and uploaded all the docs in May. Then was checking the status everyday but nothing changed.
> Then they have stopped processing on June and my application was removed from online site (liveinvictoria) and no replies came to mails i have send.
> 
> So I have basically lost my hope with SS and looking to apply 175. And on 8/11 they send another mail requesting my ACS letter and I have send the reasses docs and on 10/11 they have granted the SS


That means still they are processing the apps which had piled up in the month of May-June. So it seems.....the people like me who has applied in Nov. will take more time. It seems clear that they will surely take more than 8 weeks.

what's say people who have applied in Nov?


----------



## Maheshd00001 (Jan 10, 2010)

harshal said:


> That means still they are processing the apps which had piled up in the month of May-June. So it seems.....the people like me who has applied in Nov. will take more time. It seems clear that they will surely take more than 8 weeks.
> 
> what's say people who have applied in Nov?


Lucky, If we hear something by 8 weeks at least . 

I guess it will take at least 3-5 months to get approved or rejected :spit:


----------



## kimoloop (Nov 17, 2010)

i have applied in 14-11-2010 and still waiting .... i think i will wait so long


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

kimoloop said:


> i have applied in 14-11-2010 and still waiting .... i think i will wait so long


.

Hi Kimoloop,

I am in the same boat as you are.

I have applied for skill assessment on 18Oct 2010 ans waiting. Let us see....
I have also decided to apply for state sponsorship. Can you please answer me on below ideas if you can:

1) Say state asks for positive assessment after a month from the date of application of sponsorship, how much time-frame would Victoria state grant you to submit the assessment result? There could be a case that result is still pending with ACS when state asks me to submit a positive assessment letter. What do you think about this?

2) What about IELTS? Have you submitted IELTS score proof in your initial application? In this case also if we don't submit IELTS with my initial application and suppose Victoria state asks me to submit a proof of IELTS (6 each) after 1 month of initial application , in such case do you have any idea what's the timelines for IELTS score submission to state?

I am asking these things because if there is timeline defined by victoria state for submission of any demanded document (later and not with initial document)...and unfortunately if applicant is unable to produce the document within speciafied timeframe, then his application for sponsorship would be rejected. If it happens unfortunately then applicant will not be eligible for applying for sposnsorship for next 6 months. This would result him to apply under new visa rules going to be applied in July2011 (very very tougher).

I think you definitely must have put a thorogh thoughts on these things before applying recently ...

Thanks for your inputs,
-Baljindra


----------



## kimoloop (Nov 17, 2010)

baljinsi said:


> .
> 
> Hi Kimoloop,
> 
> ...



Hi baljindra,

i have submitted my ACS on 26-10-2010 and my status is till in process!!!! 

i will take the IELTS test on 4-12-2010 :juggle:

about the time frame, all what i could say is that VIC state will email you if your IELTS or ACS assessment is needed(99.999% they will need them) the whole process will take( According to the official website ) not more than 12 week during this period you will be asked to send them your IELTS and ACS assessments.


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

kimoloop said:


> Hi baljindra,
> 
> i have submitted my ACS on 26-10-2010 and my status is till in process!!!!
> 
> ...


Good Luck for your IELTS.

In your case also ACS may take 12 weeks i.e. by 25 Jan 2011 you will definitely be assesses. What if in end of Dec VIC state asks you for +ve assessment letter? I am confused how much time would they give you to provide a letter?

Also can you please share a list of documents you uploaded to get VIC sponsorship and also when did you apply for it? Have they asked you to take IELTS recently? Please share

I am an SAP prfessional. What about you by the way? Our applications are very similar, I applied to ACS on 18th Oct 2010 (just 1 week before you did).

Thanks,
-Baljindra


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Baljinder

I did not get it, u applied for ss without the acs letter? I dontknow about victoria but all states consider the date they get all documents as the date of application, till the time they do not get your documents they consider your application incomplete.

The state has all reasons to decline your application if you do not provide them all documents. dont take a chance. get all docs in order and then apply.

But i believe you have already applied, in that case you can do nothing but wait for them to get back to you.

I can not comment on victoria as i am a ACT sponsored applicant.

I dont know how much does this help.

Cheers
Anj


----------



## statue (Aug 26, 2010)

*They've asked me to re-send the declaration*

Today I got an email from VIC where they say that they have updated their declaration form and have asked me to download, sign and send the form back to them. I had already signed the declaration but I think this document is different. Has anybody else received a same response?

Regards,
Khalid


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Can any one , please mail me the CV and Cover Letter format to apply for state sponsorship to tshanmuganathan at gmail dot com

VIC state sponsorship is the only option with which I would be able to get my Visa. Expats, Please help !


----------

